# Snails, loaches, and other fish



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey I had a question for everyone who has kept any of the snail-eating loaches; will they bother my endlers or my panda corys? 

If they will, I'm just going to make snail traps. Chemicals are out of the question, I just want something to eat a handful of snails a week.

Are there any South American fish that might do the same thing, maybe some kind of catfish?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

If you use a trap try using a rock tied with zuccini and leave it over night. If you do that once a week you will yield a handful of snails. Same as a loach except I dont know how many snails say one would eat in a week?


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have used clown loaches successfully to keep the snail population under control. I know that Niko has assassin snails that happily eat the other snails in your tank.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Are some snails better than others? I have four types in various tanks. A mystery snail in my planted tank, seems great. Tiny spherical snails in planted tank, worried about them. Brown ram looking snails in daphnia tank along with cone shaped snails. Any snail thought or links? thanks!
Edit:
This looks helpful
http://www.fish-tank-guide.com/snailarticles.html


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm thinking about those assassin snails...


----------

